# 2002 Mohican offside lounge window



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi all
Had a stone hit the end raised profile of the main window which has left a 1/8th inch hole and obviously ruined the vacuum, we now we are suffering from condensation.
Can this hole be repaired or am I looking at a new window if they are available.
cheers
Terry


----------

